# Can you recommend a griddle? (don't really want to season cast iron)



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

I am driving myself crazy researching and trying to find a griddle. I make a lot of healthy pancake recipes in large batches and freeze them. So far I've been borrowing my mom's teflon electric griddle but I feel bad about using the Teflon. I've read enough reviews about people having trouble with their cast iron sticking or getting tacky. I know you can make mistakes while seasoning them and I just don't want to mess with it. I'd surely be one of the people who mess it up.

I'm considering the Le Creuset griddle...but it's THE most expensive I have seen at $180. yuck. Then there is the Food Network PFOA-free electric griddle for $50. But I've seen many, many bad reviews so I don't really want that one either.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a griddle that you use often, is no-maintenance and that you love?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I've never had an issue with my cast iron griddle. You do want to make sure you get the right size for your stove, though. And I have no idea how it'll work with electric, since we have gas.

I got it preseasoned, and I think the first thing I cooked on it was bacon. I used to cook meat on it all the time, but it would get sticky and have to be washed, and I hate trying to get it in and out of the sink. So now I reserve it for pancakes or the like (crumpets, english muffins, french toast, etc.). Give it a good coating of CO as it's heating up, and add a bit more midway if the pancakes start sticking, but it's not any more trouble than any other surface I've cooked on. And it holds the heat far better than many. The main things to be aware of is that it is heavy to move, it has to be COLD before you try moving it, and you want to be sure you have a place to store it if you're not going to keep it on the stove (I kept mine on the stove for years). For the things that I do cook on it, a scrape with the edge of a spatula will pull off any residue and I can wipe it off with a towel. I don't wash it at all unless I cook meat on it.

I got it from Amazon, and bonus is the free shipping, since it is HEAVY.

If you keep it greased with a quality oil (like CO) that doesn't degrade or go sticky, you can really skip most of the seasoning steps and just let it acquire over time. Just keep an eye on the surface, and when it starts turning grey or matte, add a little oil, that's where it'll stick.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Back when I was afraid of cast iron, I bought this blue steel crepe pan http://www.amazon.com/De-Buyer-Pancake-Crepe-Steel/dp/B0019N4ZHQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1332568747&sr=1-1 I loved it when I first got it and I love it now. It's not as seasoning dependent as cast iron, though it does need some extra care.You essentially need to treat it the same as cast iron, as it will rust, but it starts out smooth instead of bumpy like cast iron does. I use it for crepes and mung bean tortillas. Eggs, too. However, it's not as big as my cast iron griddle, so I don't use it for pancakes.

Except for my crepe pan, the only time I don't use cast iron is when I'm boiling in stainless steel.

Cast iron is actually easy, it's just intimidating. The pre-seasoned pans only have one coat of oil on them so I always season when I first buy them. I used to use coconut or grapeseed oils. Then I learned about oils, smoke points, omega six, etc. I no longer use grapeseed oil at all. Coconut oil doesn't have a very high smoke point. So I use avocado oil for my cast iron.

Seasoning is easy. The BIG factor is don't put on too much oil. Just enough to make it shiny. If you can feel it, you've put on too much. That's what I did the first time and it was so gummy I had to wash it off with soap. Depending on how I'm going use my cast iron, I season a new piece anywhere from 3 to 12 times. And, when I'm making something like pancakes I still put a light coat of oil for each pancake. (I use macadamia oil for pancakes.) Here's instructions on seasoning. http://www.thekitchn.com/technique-seaso-6719

A cast iron griddle from amazon is only $15. http://www.amazon.com/Lodge-L9OG3-Pre-Seasoned-2-Inch-Griddle/dp/B00008GKDN/ref=sr_1_3?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1332569363&sr=1-3 Why not try it and see what you think.

Also, since cast iron gets so hot, I keep a silicone handle cover on at all times. http://www.amazon.com/Le-Creuset-Silicone-Handle-Sleeve/dp/B001E9MAYU/ref=pd_sim_hg_60

In case you want info on oils, here it is: http://theconsciouslife.com/omega-3-6-9-ratio-cooking-oils.htm


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

If you are afraid of seasoning your cast iron, I would also suggest looking for a used griddle in a thrift store, at a flea market, garage sale, or online! I have a great skillet that I bought for around $8 at a flea market and it was beautifully seasoned! All I had to do was keep up the seasoning, which is easier than seasoning it properly from the start! I love cooking on cast iron so this summer I want to keep my eyes peeled for more bargains like that. Especially for camping.









I really try to avoid "washing" my skillet, I just wipe it when I'm done cooking unless there are stuck on bits. Doing as little as possible to the pan seems to help maintain the seasoning. I also try to wipe on a very, very fine bit of oil when it starts getting sticky, as PPs have said. The trick is not to use too much!


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I have a cast iron griddle that I prefer to use for just about everything. But I also have a stainless steel one (well, two actually) that I absolutely love! Here is a link.... mine is similar to this, but made by Cuisinart. For the days that I just do not want to deal with cast iron.

http://www.amazon.com/Chefs-Secret-5-Ply-Stainless-Steel-Griddle/dp/B000N4M0Z6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1332804163&sr=8-2

GL

HTH

eta:

Here is a griddle just like mine. It is called the Cuisinart Grande Griddle. It is on ebay right now. Can't say enough great things about it. They are discontiniued now from Cuisinart. The bottom is solid thick copper sandwiched between stainless, mine says made in Belgium, great even heating... great for oven use, too. I think the diameter is 15 inches.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cuisinart-Grand-Griddle-Never-Used-Stainless-Steel-w-Copper-Core-15-Diameter-/130668907677?pt=Cookware&hash=item1e6c794c9d


----------



## ChristinaLucia (May 1, 2006)

I have the Le Creuset griddle. I called the outlet and got put on their mailing list. They have good sales so I waited for one - a lot of the sales have free shipping. I have purchased in store and over the phone. I don't remember exactly how much I paid for it, my best guess is around $100. I use mine every single day - love it!


----------

